# Dash's Pictures



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, since I love to take pictures, I thought I would start Dash his own thread. Here's a few I snapped this morning:

Dashie poking his nose out to say "Hi"









Exploring









He wanted to say hi to you, he reads all his posts, ya know









Hedgie butts drive me nuts...hehehe









Dashie's adoption announcement, for his scrapbook


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Aw very cute.  And good to know he reads messages from his fans.(HI DASH! ) lol
I love hedgie butt too :x Something about that little tail that makes me go "Awwwwwww"


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

awwwwww he's adorable!!! i love that picture of him on the laptop lol


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

He was sleeping in my lap, under the computer and decided to come check it out, since it was on HHC, I had to snap a pic, it was too funny. 

I really, really love his feet. I don't know what it is, they are just soooo cute. 

He is socializing really well, even though the poor boy is still quilling, he even curled up and slept in my bare hand last night. I sat still as long as I could stand it, his quills were tickling my wrist. When i brushed them away with my finger, he crawled back into my lap and curled back up. He is such a snuggle bunny.

He said to tell you hello!!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Aw poor boy. Well hopefully the quilling doesn't last to long. 
Thats great that he's a snuggler. 
And I know what you mean about the not moving thing. o.o I had Opal once on her back on my lap petting her belly while she slept. I wish I could of sat there longer. ;-; It was adorable. 
Yay


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics, love that dark mask and nose!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

He is such a cutie pie. I will definitely be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Dash is soooo cute! I just love the picture you have for your scrapbook, so precious. 

Enjoy the baby snuggly phase. Liam used to love to snuggle, now he's all go go go, all the time. Both types can be fun, though!


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

He's such a cutie! 

Love his little bum!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Dash is adorable! What a little cutie.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well Dash, I think you are just gorgeous and I want to see many more pictures of you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

OOOOH Dash you are so cute! More pics!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's a handsome little guy  Great pics


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

Just walked in to find Dash sleeping in his litter box, on his back, halfway in and out of his bed that he dragged as far as he could...lol, it's clipped to the side of the cage. He's so funny!! All of his new quills are growing in white (you can't see them in this picture)...perhaps he will be a snowflake?


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looks like he's drunk off mealies!


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

Some new pictures of Dash-man!!

I just love taking pictures of his feet....









Peek-a-boo baby!









In this picture you can see his new, big white quills, and a lost banded quill on his blankie. I can't wait to see how he turns out...


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

That bed picture is fantastic! Was he out drinking the night before with the other hedgies and didn't tell you? :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hedgie feet, tails & noses are awesome. Dash is precious. His new white quills are huge.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Dash is hilarious :lol: I laughed out loud at the bed picture. SO cute!

My Mildred's white quills seemed to go first when she was quilling, and they are longer and a little thicker than her banded quills. Weird, eh?


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Love his mask!!


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

Last night Dash and I had some great fun! I got him out and let him wake up and then I set him on the table and let him eat a bite of wet cat food, which he LOVED!! And he then became the sweetest guy! He ran all over me and played in my hands and let me handle him quite a bit before he finally settled down in my hands and went to sleep. He huffed a few times when sudden movement scared him, but as long as he was on me, he didn't quill up. Here's a few pics:

Mmmmm-momma dis iz yummy kitty food









Iz dere any more?









Do you remember these?








My sisters and I had several of these and that's what I thought of when he did this:









Me finks I need a mani pedi??








I want to build his trust for another day or two before I clip his nails, since this is the first time I've been able to even touch his feet.

Sleepy boy, I love you!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Great pictures!!I really love the last one. You should make it your siggy or something. x3
And yeah someone does need a pedicure. D; But understandable about the trust thing. :3


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

Some video I took today of Dash


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

D'awwww, he's so cute! I love it when hedgies stop running and the wheel swings back and forth, too!

It's so cute how he jumps in his food in order to go in his sleepy hut!

The song is hysterical, too! It's going to be in my head all day!


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

He usually gets under the hut from the front, it's just hilarious that he did that while I had the camera on him. He never plays during the day, but last night he didn't get handled so he must have been well rested. When I got him out to change his fleece, he was ready to play. He played for about 10 minutes total before he climbed in there and went to sleep. 

That song is so funny. I just typed in "Hedgehog Song" because I wanted something cute to go with the video and came across that. Had to use it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm loving the new pictures of Dash - such a little cutie-pie!


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

New pictures:

I think he's more handsome than Rodan's Thinker









Snuggling with Momma









Dash walks all over Sister









Rockin and Rollin









Really, mom, this girl really has a crazy look in her eyes, can we just snuggle please









Oh, thank goodness, she was scaring me


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: I love the video! He is such a cutie. It's rare to see hedgehogs wheeling and there aren't a whole lot of videos or pictures of them doing so. Definitely fun to watch  

The picture of Dash and sister with the "crazy eyes" is so funny - his face is just like "help meee!"

He has a great personality


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, he is so awesome. He plays more with Sister than anyone else, he must just love her. He wheels for a minute every time we clean his cage during the day, like he has to make sure we didn't hurt his wheel. I have some new video of him I need to edit. I have to find another cute song too...


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think Dash and my hedgie Jez were brothers ! Lol Jez has pretty much the same coloring as Dash does  so cute!!


----------



## Popple321 (Dec 29, 2011)

totall cutie tootie! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Where did you get his hideaway from in the video?!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Dash is so adorable! The video is wonderful! Thank you so much!


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

lmg_319 said:


> Where did you get his hideaway from in the video?!


It's a ferret bed upside down~~~


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

shetland said:


> Dash is so adorable! The video is wonderful! Thank you so much!


Thanks!


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

New video up on YouTube, it has some info on it, mostly for my friends who have been asking questions:


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

What pretty coloring! I love his cute little dark feet!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What a little cutie. He crammed a lot into that video. Running, exploring, anointing, running. Nicely done.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Another great video! I am glad all of his handsome pictures and fun videos are organized in his own topic. It is so easy for me to admire him whenever I want to!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txhedgiemomma (Nov 11, 2011)

I wish I had my card in my camera last night, he was eating carrots and I had an orange baby for a while. It was so cute!!

Thanks everyone!


----------

